# ATI SB600 on Compaq Presario CQ40-401TU



## rocky (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello all,

I am using FreeBSD-7.1-RELEASE on a Compaq Presario cq40-401TU. The sound's chipset is ATI SB600. It's luckily that FreeBSD supports SB600.

After loading the `snd_hda' module, I can play a mp3 file but I can hear nothing. I changed the volume to 100:100 by using `mixer'.

After rebuilding the KERNEL with sound devices in configuration:

```
device sound
device snd_hda
```

I cannot access to /dev/dsp or /dev/dsp0.0


```
# ls /dev/dsp
/dev/dsp
# echo sample sound > /dev/dsp0.0 
su: /dev/dsp0.0: Operation not supported
```

I got the same error (operation not supported) when using `mplayer'


```
[AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Operation not supported
[AO ESD] esd_open_sound failed: Broken pipe
```

Could you help me to install SB600 driver on my CQ? Thank you so much!

Regards,

-- rocky

PS: I have bought this laptop and I dont' intend to install Windows on it. I may have no sound, no webcam and no wireless


----------



## rocky (Mar 20, 2009)

Below my /dev/sndstat:


```
# cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2007061600/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI (Unknown) High Definition Audio Controller> at memory 0x92410000 irq 19  [20080420_0052] [MPSAFE] (mixer only)
pcm1: <ATI SB600 High Definition Audio Controller> at memory 0x92500000 irq 16  [20080420_0052] [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
```


----------

